

Future of Popular Coding Tool in Doubt After Public Split Node.js / Io.js - freehold
http://www.wired.com/2014/12/io-js/

======
Pharohbot
I dont think it will hurt Node because Io is _completely_ compatible with
Node,check this out:
[https://gist.github.com/maxogden/d96123138522c84cdb25](https://gist.github.com/maxogden/d96123138522c84cdb25)

